
What Happens When Cars from Mexico and the US Collide Head-On - shekhar101
https://www.wired.com/2016/11/watch-happens-cars-mexico-us-collide-head
======
datatapes
The article fails to mention that Nissan will no longer be producing the Tsuru

[http://jalopnik.com/nissan-will-finally-stop-building-
the-19...](http://jalopnik.com/nissan-will-finally-stop-building-
the-1992-sentra-in-me-1788243196)

